# is there any such thing as long lasting carbon??



## kctats13 (Jan 6, 2010)

is there any type of activated carbon that lasts longer than others?
or is there any other substance i can use to put in my carbon filter that might last longer?
i did the diy carbon filter and it works great but after about 7-10 days the smell is back.
how long should the carbon usually last?
i used the stuff from petco.
thanks


----------



## DonJones (Jan 6, 2010)

kctats13,

I don't know about long lasting carbon but I'm fairly sure that the aquarium filer carbon is different than commercial activated carbon filtration  material. I don't know if it will last any longer or not.

However check this link for an inexpensive alternative to powdered carbon.

It might not last any longer, but it seems to be a lot cheaper, especially if you buy the Walmart stuff.

Please let me know what you think.

You're getting things together aren't you?  I like to see someone who is never satisfied but wants to be constantly improving.

Great smoking.


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Don.
Yeah im pretty much not ever satisfied until ive perfected something. And even then im still messing with it and still not happy.
Its no wonder my wifes always telling me ive got OCD (obsessive cumpulsive disorder)...lol
But yeah the stuff i used was for aquariums so maybe ill try the walmart stuff. It seems like its more spongy looking. Maybe it'll work better.
Im also gonna give the crystal cat litter a try. I just read somewhere that it supposedly works just as good.
BTW thanks for the help on the clones. I woke up this morning and 6 of them had roots.
I guess i was just being a little too impatient.


----------



## zem (Jan 7, 2010)

hey there guys, i'm sorry to jump in with my questions in here but it just came up, so i have this bag of activated carbon it's a big expensive bag i bought 3years back when i was a reckless spender  anyway i thought that it's very fine grains and i thought that such carbon could not allow airflow so i kept that bag aside and it's still there! is this carbon usable in a carbon filter??
Don you mentioned a link about cheap alternative to carbon but i cant see the link?
thanks


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 7, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> hey there guys, i'm sorry to jump in with my questions in here but it just came up, so i have this bag of activated carbon it's a big expensive bag i bought 3years back when i was a reckless spender  anyway i thought that it's very fine grains and i thought that such carbon could not allow airflow so i kept that bag aside and it's still there! is this carbon usable in a carbon filter??
> Don you mentioned a link about cheap alternative to carbon but i cant see the link?
> thanks


 
*give it a shot... if the bag is not open or no holes in the bag the carbon should be good still.. being fine grain it should still work..... dosent hurt to try..*
*LH*


----------



## zem (Jan 7, 2010)

ahh damn if it's sitting in a tied up bag with no airtight seal then it will lose its properties?  it was opened when i got it but i dont think these bags were completely airtight in the first place, theyr BIG bags maybe 40 liters or so made of nylon


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 7, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> ahh damn if it's sitting in a tied up bag with no airtight seal then it will lose its properties? it was opened when i got it but i dont think these bags were completely airtight in the first place, theyr BIG bags maybe 40 liters or so made of nylon


 
*give it a shot .... it may still be good.. dunno what the chances of that are but.. worth a try... nt like your loosing anything.. *
*or you could be like some of them "dinks" out there and throw it up on ebay ....*
*lol*
*LH*


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm betting since there wasn't a heavy airflow going through the carbon you should still have some usable stuff there, maybe if ya dig out the carbon from the middle you'll have the best luck.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure how to do links, but go to the 'Growroom set up&desing' sub forum and there is a thread by mindzeye something like 'Cheaper alternative to carbon'.

HTH

DD


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

Try this link.   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46570

It should be hot, but since it is to a different thread here on the site, I'm told it is okay.

Great smoking.


----------

